# Hifi in cairo



## rehanshaik

Hi all. Anyone know where I can find real audiophile Hifi in Cairo? (ie not your Sony sumsung lg etc) been trying to find somewhere with a decent selection of hifi speakers.... With little success to date...


----------



## jojo

rehanshaik said:


> Hi all. Anyone know where I can find real audiophile Hifi in Cairo? (ie not your Sony sumsung lg etc) been trying to find somewhere with a decent selection of hifi speakers.... With little success to date...


My husband has a "real" hifi shop in the UK and probably can get stuff sent there!??

Phase 3 Southampton - bespoke home entertainment specialists


Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jo it's the customs here that are a pain and expensive.. a friend has had a her household furniture brought from Singapore this week and customs wanted a 1,000LE paid on a remote control helicopter lol


----------



## jojo

MaidenScotland said:


> Jo it's the customs here that are a pain and expensive.. a friend has had a her household furniture brought from Singapore this week and customs wanted a 1,000LE paid on a remote control helicopter lol


You could be right, I just know that he often sends stuff to Turkey and I think he's done a couple of Cyprus's - but there are crazy people out there who dont care about the cost. Mainly its just Europe, which in some cases is just as silly cos some of the stuff he sends to Germany from his shop is made in Germany DUH???!

Jo xxx


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*customs cheats*



MaidenScotland said:


> Jo it's the customs here that are a pain and expensive.. a friend has had a her household furniture brought from Singapore this week and customs wanted a 1,000LE paid on a remote control helicopter lol



Very true Maiden. They want everthing checked so they can keep the stuff when you refuse to pay.

They probably wanted it to play with...

Or thought it was a spy drone.

Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Eco-Mariner said:


> Very true Maiden. They want everthing checked so they can keep the stuff when you refuse to pay.
> 
> They probably wanted it to play with...
> 
> Or thought it was a spy drone.
> 
> Alan.




They insisted it wasn't a toy and to prove it was, a manual had to be download and presented to them Just as well their name isn't Cohen or there would have been no chance of them getting it in. Or perhaps they thought it was an escape "bird" for the Mubaraks.


----------



## DeadGuy

rehanshaik said:


> Hi all. Anyone know where I can find real audiophile Hifi in Cairo? (ie not your Sony sumsung lg etc) been trying to find somewhere with a decent selection of hifi speakers.... With little success to date...


Try Radioshack stores! They usually have a variety of nice sets of speakers, costs a bit more than other stores but the quality is acceptable.......Also if you couldn't find the product you're looking for you can ask if it's available in any other shop of theirs, if it's available they'd tell you which shop, if it's far from where you are, you can ask them to bring it in, usually takes 24 to 48 hours to get your stuff!

Good luck!


----------



## Gail Storm

*Wharfedale speakers here in Cairo*



DeadGuy said:


> Try Radioshack stores! They usually have a variety of nice sets of speakers, costs a bit more than other stores but the quality is acceptable.......Also if you couldn't find the product you're looking for you can ask if it's available in any other shop of theirs, if it's available they'd tell you which shop, if it's far from where you are, you can ask them to bring it in, usually takes 24 to 48 hours to get your stuff!
> 
> Good luck!


Sorry its a bit late, just joined. Not much here to speak of, but you can find a good range of Wharfedfale speakers at Al***** music shop in Heliopolis. They are online but as I'm new I'm not allowed to post URL addresses for other sites, but you can google it. Otherwise try Radwan El OGail shops, or Virgin Records in City Stars Mall maybe.


----------



## bermac

We am moving to Cairo soon and music is a very important part of our life. Do I bring my audio equipment? (Acoustat 1+1 electrostatic speakers, high end Shengya Pm-150 monoblock amps, Shegya pre amp, Oracle CD player). Or do I try and buy high end equipment in Cairo?

I could put an old Anthem amp and pre amp in my suitcase and just look for speakers and Cd player in Cairo. And like the first poster hee inam not looking for brands like NAD, Marantz, Samsung,Sony - these are OK but not of sufficient quality. 


Thanks for any insight


----------



## MaidenScotland

bermac said:


> We am moving to Cairo soon and music is a very important part of our life. Do I bring my audio equipment? (Acoustat 1+1 electrostatic speakers, high end Shengya Pm-150 monoblock amps, Shegya pre amp, Oracle CD player). Or do I try and buy high end equipment in Cairo?
> 
> I could put an old Anthem amp and pre amp in my suitcase and just look for speakers and Cd player in Cairo. And like the first poster hee inam not looking for brands like NAD, Marantz, Samsung,Sony - these are OK but not of sufficient quality.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight




If you are looking for high end equipment I would say.. bring it with you.


----------



## Gail Storm

Hello there,

In your circumstances I strongly suggest you bring all your own equipment if you can get it through as you will find nothing here that will fit your category.

You can have a look at a local supplier of musical instruments and sound equipment who have their own website and the last time I looked they had some Wharfedale systems but that may be the best you will find here. They are helpful and when I was looking for a particular Ampeg bass amp they offered to import one specially for me. You can email them and they will answer any enquiries you have. I'm fairly new to this forum so I can't PM you unfortunately and send you the address but if you google al***** and Egypt I'm sure you will find it.

However I still think your best solution is to bring your own with you. I don't know what kind of music you are into but there is a Virgin Record store here now.
I am a musician and very interested in all aspects of the music scene here in Cairo and sadly it is very limited especially when it comes to live music, but things have been improving for some time and particularly since the revolution the scene is set to expand more rapidly.

If you need any further information I will try and answer any other questions you might have.


----------



## Musical

Gail Storm said:


> Hello there,
> 
> In your circumstances I strongly suggest you bring all your own equipment if you can get it through as you will find nothing here that will fit your category.
> 
> You can have a look at a local supplier of musical instruments and sound equipment who have their own website and the last time I looked they had some Wharfedale systems but that may be the best you will find here. They are helpful and when I was looking for a particular Ampeg bass amp they offered to import one specially for me. You can email them and they will answer any enquiries you have. I'm fairly new to this forum so I can't PM you unfortunately and send you the address but if you google al***** and Egypt I'm sure you will find it.
> 
> However I still think your best solution is to bring your own with you. I don't know what kind of music you are into but there is a Virgin Record store here now.
> I am a musician and very interested in all aspects of the music scene here in Cairo and sadly it is very limited especially when it comes to live music, but things have been improving for some time and particularly since the revolution the scene is set to expand more rapidly.
> 
> If you need any further information I will try and answer any other questions you might have.


I am a double bass and electric bass guitar player myself and have some opportunities for making music in Cairo. I am arriving in August for a 2-year stay and am interested in any information or advice about bringing my instruments/amplifier to Egypt. I have a Gallien Kreuger Microbass combo which I would like to bring - it is light enough to bring as hand baggage, so no problems there, I think? My concern is how to transport my double bass and bass guitar safely and with least expense. Any help would be very welcome, thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Musical said:


> I am a double bass and electric bass guitar player myself and have some opportunities for making music in Cairo. I am arriving in August for a 2-year stay and am interested in any information or advice about bringing my instruments/amplifier to Egypt. I have a Gallien Kreuger Microbass combo which I would like to bring - it is light enough to bring as hand baggage, so no problems there, I think? My concern is how to transport my double bass and bass guitar safely and with least expense. Any help would be very welcome, thanks.




Hi

You will have to check with the airline you are flying with in regard to transporting your musical instruments, if you have the original receipts with you I would also bring those as they will prove that you are not importing new goods with a view to selling.

Maiden


----------



## rehanshaik

Hi all.... So managed to find a limited range of denon AV stuff in radwan el****, and the wharfedales in the al**** place mentioned above. But that seems to be it... Amazing that in a city this size no one's thought of retailing quality hi fi equip?!


----------



## Musical

Gail Storm said:


> Hello there,
> 
> In your circumstances I strongly suggest you bring all your own equipment if you can get it through as you will find nothing here that will fit your category.
> 
> You can have a look at a local supplier of musical instruments and sound equipment who have their own website and the last time I looked they had some Wharfedale systems but that may be the best you will find here. They are helpful and when I was looking for a particular Ampeg bass amp they offered to import one specially for me. You can email them and they will answer any enquiries you have. I'm fairly new to this forum so I can't PM you unfortunately and send you the address but if you google al***** and Egypt I'm sure you will find it.
> 
> However I still think your best solution is to bring your own with you. I don't know what kind of music you are into but there is a Virgin Record store here now.
> I am a musician and very interested in all aspects of the music scene here in Cairo and sadly it is very limited especially when it comes to live music, but things have been improving for some time and particularly since the revolution the scene is set to expand more rapidly.
> 
> If you need any further information I will try and answer any other questions you might have.


Hello Gail Storm, any advice you have would be most welcome! I am a double bass and electric bass guitar player and have some opportunities for making music in Cairo. I am arriving in August for a 2-year stay and am interested in any information or advice about bringing my instruments/amplifier to Egypt. I have a Gallien Kreuger Microbass combo which I would like to bring - it is light enough to bring as hand baggage, so no problems there, I think? My concern is how to transport my double bass and bass guitar safely and with least expense. I would also like to know how realistic it would be to ship a piano to Cairo, as I am rather attached to mine. Thanks.


----------

